# Would a 4th daily Wolverine train be feasible?



## MIrailfan (Feb 19, 2022)

Or are there too many single track bottlenecks, low demand, or both?


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 19, 2022)

Equipment might be an issue also. I assume it would be up to the state of Michigan to request an additional train.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2022)

If they add another Detroit-Chicago train, I think it should take the CSX route via Lansing and Grand Rapids. The full Detroit-Chicago trip might take an hour longer on that route, worth it to connect the 3 biggest metro areas in the state and also give Lansing and Grand Rapids a second daily run to Chicago.


----------



## jiml (Feb 19, 2022)

bms said:


> If they add another Detroit-Chicago train, I think it should take the CSX route via Lansing and Grand Rapids. The full Detroit-Chicago trip might take an hour longer on that route, worth it to connect the 3 biggest metro areas in the state and also give Lansing and Grand Rapids a second daily run to Chicago.


Good idea, although not sure CSX would be too happy.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2022)

jiml said:


> Good idea, although not sure CSX would be too happy.



No doubt they wouldn't be. I'm hoping there's a good result from this Surface Transit Board case for the Gulf Coast service, so there's a precedent that the freight railroads wouldn't any longer be able to just flatly say no to new service.


----------



## Deni (Feb 19, 2022)

bms said:


> If they add another Detroit-Chicago train, I think it should take the CSX route via Lansing and Grand Rapids. The full Detroit-Chicago trip might take an hour longer on that route, worth it to connect the 3 biggest metro areas in the state and also give Lansing and Grand Rapids a second daily run to Chicago.


That would be great!


----------



## GoAmtrak (Feb 19, 2022)

All those news and efforts are quite encouraging to me  Almost every other day there are news and propositions about expansion plans and more and more communities, citizens and politicians becoming interested in it.

There is new hope everywhere and that makes me hopeful for the future also.


----------

